
Will overhear.us translate outside SF? - "corporate america is not centered in California" - sethjohn
http://www.uncov.com/2007/5/7/corporate-america-is-not-centered-in-california
======
danielha
I think all of these concerns that startup commenters keep raising about
overhear.us is generally unfounded. Getting blocked at work is not the end of
the line (it's a great thing if it reaches that point), and receiving
registration confirmations at your company email isn't going to be a big deal
either, I think.

These comments about its simplicity are ridiculous, even. Users don't care.
They're not all browsing TechCrunch looking for the most complex-sounding
startup to use. Simple, intuitive, effective design is the hardest thing to
get down.

~~~
jey
" _and receiving registration confirmations at your company email isn't going
to be a big deal either, I think._ "

I think that's enough to scare away a lot of potential users. If I had a gripe
against my employer, I wouldn't want to sign up with my work address, because
that's a clear way for the employer to know who's blabbing on overhear.us.

------
far33d
Has uncov written a SINGLE positive review of anything? If not, then what's
the point? Being contrarian is easy. Having something to add isn't.

